# Cycle A 55gallon (live Fish)



## SOURDIESEL (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright so I got my 55gallon cycling! just got the marinelab canister (c-220)!!! I decided to use live fish. Didn't feel like having my clothes smell like shrimp for a year.(tanks in my closet) I got little zebra fish, 2 for 1. I'll post all my levels tomorrow. The only question I got is about my ph. What is ideal ph for rbp's? Planning on planting my tank too.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ideal PH is around 7 but a stable Ph>correct PH.


----------



## SOURDIESEL (Jun 1, 2011)

*Alright*, thanks BREAH!

Is there any PH down i can use that does not ruin my plants?! I swear all these chemicals be







ing up my GREEN!

-SOUR D


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats your PH at now? Is it stable? If its stable and not ridiculously high I would just leave it. You could however use peat to lower your PH if you feel its necessary.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't use chemicals they do f up da green man, use peat moss breah, this shiznit is organic.


----------



## SOURDIESEL (Jun 1, 2011)

My PH is right around 7.5

So ill just leave it and see what happends.

Thanks for the insight

SOURD D


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

that ph will be just fine, I have a ph of aound 8 and all my fish do fine.


----------

